# Help



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Went to my regular spot last 2 nights without seeing anything at all. Never been there before without seeing at least 3 or 4. Stayed all night last night from sunset to sunrise but they never came in. Is something going on I don't know about or does the rain water affect them that much? Any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated. I have been there before on the same tide as last night and it was one of my best nights there. Just when I thought I almost had them figured out, they showed me different.
Thanks


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*water temp*

This time of the year unless your spot is next to deep water, don't get your hopes up. The water temp has alot to do with their moving. You can have perfect conditions / tide wind / and if the water is too warm they will stay deep. As soon as it cools down your spots will produce again. DOG DAYS Try some deep water dock beaches.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks bamafan, Sat. night I starting checking spots closer to the deep water like you said. Water was muddy but finally found them at 5:30 a.m.. Many of them were less than 10 feet apart and couldn't tell you how many I missed cause of the muddy water. Managed to get 7 in 30 minutes before it got daylight. Then I tried to turn off the lights but I just kept spooking them before I could see them.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Job, If this rain will let up the water will clear up some. Deep water is the secret this time of year and glad you found them. Good Job


----------



## jopa (Mar 31, 2012)

Dam fish stuff me one and I'll break my Dr orders


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Tues. Night deep docks TRG*


----------

